# Avalon’s "tree of life" gas heater



## victorytea (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone have this model? I searched all over the net for a price but with no luck. It is a beautiful looking heater. Paul
http://www.mountainhomeandhearth.co...id/63?sessid=c4768c3e7555b1e32ec7d227b810d0db


----------



## Jfk4th (Feb 7, 2010)

I have the Lopi Berkshire which I believe has the same specs, just Avalon instead of Lopi. I absolutely love my Berkshire, I also bought the blower, accent light, and brick fireback.  I went to Home Depot and bought a nice thermostat so essentially I set it and just leave it alone most days.  The flame is by far the best I have seen out of the gas freestanding stoves.  The tree of life would have the same Ember-Fyre, it is just a little fancier looking stove and therefore you pay more.  I don't know if it is worth the extra cash for the side view on the tree of life but many people like the front design.

Here is a nice feature that I would imagine is on the tree of life too.  You can adjust the air for the draft that will increase the flame when you are burning on low setting. This way you can still get a nice looking flame when you don't need a lot of heat.  I have mine on high but really good looking flames since I just have the thermostat set a 67F it comes on for a little bit then shuts off and so forth.  

The options are worth every penny, the only thing I thought was high was the remote ( get a thermostat on wall instead, easy to install yourself and buy a good one from Home Depot for the same price  as Travis's cheap, basic wall thermostat.

Price I think is around 2,400 bare bones


----------



## victorytea (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks JFK for your quick response. I was, however, talking about a different animal, sorry that I didn't explain better. Here is a link with a picture of the heater I referred to.
http://www.mountainhomeandhearth.co...id/63?sessid=c4768c3e7555b1e32ec7d227b810d0db
Thanks again, JFK


----------



## summit (Feb 7, 2010)

same as the berkshire, which retail @ 2000


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 8, 2010)

22-2600 depending on color and control options, ie greensmart valve sytem etc.
nice stoves!

not much pricing/info online, as they only sell thru local dealers


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 8, 2010)

Dis you try calling a few Avalon dealers for pricing?


----------

